# The last pandemic before this



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Our last pandemic was in 1918 with the Spanish flu that killed over 100 million globally. there wasn't any vaccination then for it. Hopefully, with new technology today we can get vaccines that will curb this virus.

Art


----------



## Tim_L (Jul 14, 2018)

Yes Art, lets hope. Italy is seeing some pretty devastating numbers in both infection rates and deaths. 
It’s also looking like New York and more specifically, NYC is getting to be pretty severe as well.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Tim_L said:


> Yes Art, lets hope. Italy is seeing some pretty devastating numbers in both infection rates and deaths.
> It’s also looking like New York and more specifically, NYC is getting to be pretty severe as well.


In Italy the infection rate is higher in older men. A larger percentage of Italians smoke and these are contributing to the higher death rates.

In South Korea only about 5% of young women smoke and for some reason the infection rate was higher in this segment of the population resulting in a much lower death rate for S Korea than Italy.

Overall men more likely to die, smokers more likely to die and older people more likely to die.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

I know in several states the governor has closed all bars and nightclubs and ordered restaurants to only use takeout or delivery until further notice. Most beaches are being closed in Florida. some counties have a curfew from 12 pm to 5am. It is getting really bad here in the states. I know NY is really bad. It is scary. I try to have Lysol or Clorox wipes with me to wipe door handles off. The problem is no where to buy more wipes. I had a container of 85 wipes I had from about 3 months ago. I do have a 1/2 bottle of sanitizer left. Can't buy any in this country right now.

art


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

greenstreak1946 said:


> Our last pandemic was in 1918 with the Spanish flu that killed over 100 million globally. there wasn't any vaccination then for it. Hopefully, with new technology today we can get vaccines that will curb this virus.
> 
> Art


The big difference now is just how much more mobile we all are.

Thousands of people in the air taking the virus halfway round the world in just 1 day.


----------

